# Considering A6 Avant (2.8), Common Problems?



## justinperkins (May 12, 2006)

Currently own a B5 Passat wagon, that I just can't stand anymore (see: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4151036), test drove an '01 A6 and was very impressed.
What are common problem areas on the C5 platform, specific to the 2.8, or otherwise? 
It is a 2001 2.8L Avant Quattro with 79k on the clock. One owner, overall in very good condition in and out. Drives well, not obvious problems (would get it checked out before making an offer).
We were blindsided by problems on the B5 platform, mostly due to the premature frontend issues that plague that vehicle. Don't want that to happen again.
Sorry if this has been covered recently, I didn't see an FAQ sticky and searched around for "common problems" threads but nothing grabbed my eye. Interested to hear non-modded daily driver feedback.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Considering A6 Avant (2.8), Common Problems? (justinperkins)*

besides being a non tunable engine and only an automatic tranny, common issues: tie rods, cam and valve cover leaks, t-stat, and timing belt. i picked my wagon a 2yrs ago, i do regret not getting the 2.7t or an A4 1.8t, but for a daily driver it has treated me very well, especially in the rapid weather changes in New England. search this tread there is a ton of opinions on common broken parts but the 2.8 is very relable but very boring.


----------



## justinperkins (May 12, 2006)

Well, we did it. just bought a '99 A6 Avant V6 with 100k on the clock. Really happy about the purchase and stoked to stay in the VAG crowd. We almost bought an Outback instead but then this A6 popped up on craigslist for a deal almost too good to be true.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (justinperkins)*

You will not be disapointed. I hated my Outback in comparison. The A6 avant is larger, more comfortable, more power, better awd system, quieter, better vehicle in general. The A6 is much more surefooted then the outback. The outback liked to swap ends too much, where the A6 can go into a slid and recover easily. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrPassat (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: (Snowhere)*

I'm also looking for reliable AWD wagon for my daughter who attends college in Utah. I've been considering Legacy and Audi Avants. My question is: does the front of an A6 need to come off for a timing belt change like my Passat? How much is a timing belt/WP/tensioner job in the 2.8 A6?


----------



## justinperkins (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (DrPassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrPassat* »_I'm also looking for reliable AWD wagon for my daughter who attends college in Utah. I've been considering Legacy and Audi Avants. My question is: does the front of an A6 need to come off for a timing belt change like my Passat? How much is a timing belt/WP/tensioner job in the 2.8 A6?

Based on my research, it is around $800 for the A6 2.8 vs $1100 for the Passat 1.8T. There is much more room in the A6 and iirc, the frontend does not need to be removed.


----------



## DrPassat (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: (justinperkins)*

Thanks!


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (justinperkins)*

It technically doesn't need to be removed but its one of those cases of near as makes no difference. The front end, radiators and everything have to be disconnected and such and swung out of the way to access the timing belt. I did the work myself so it only cost me $260 but it is still a 5 hour job.


----------

